# Raised panel door kit



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will not believe this one, Harbor Freight has their $40 doormakers bit set on sale for $20. The sale paper has a coupon for an extra 15% off so you can by this panel raising bit, rail cutting bit and stile cutting bit for $17! (C3 carbide)Price is good until January 15th.


----------

